#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  辭職申請

## racoon

雖然考上大學有學校念了...

但是還是沒得閒...原以為會比較輕鬆的

但是限在考上了就是被押去當廉價勞工、學校行政好幫手等等...

東西多到做不完(雖然不用上課是好事)


幫忙處理假單、設計升旗台、畢冊(沒錯 還在校稿)、學校幫大學生開的班的作業...(X的什麼鳥)、籌劃畢業典禮(還好不是我主辦)....

大概這樣吧...我怕放著還要麻煩KIBA代管實在很不好意思...想說直接另聘個比較妥當...

所以...圖片區、影評區都辭...恩...就這樣

我以後還是會抽空上來看看的>__<

----------


## 狼王白牙

您確定嗎... 這邊只有你是專業美術系的  而且之前的表現很模範捏
包括圖片的評論也寫得很多很棒, 自己畫圖貼圖.  也幫了百香果很多忙.
之前所作的事情大概夠你好一段時間不必管事了 XD 
百香果要不要慰留一下? (爆)

如果是很忙或堅持的話當然就.... 謝謝你之前的付出了
但是你要不要再掛名一陣子看看.... 考慮到放暑假前吧..?

----------


## racoon

因為像我之前兩天沒回去就一堆文章要處理...

有時候會覺得違規的放在那邊沒人鳥...版主當假的這樣

也對遵守規範的獸很不好意思-.-a



還有我想...就算不當板主一樣可以做專業的評論吧...

因為多了版主的身分會讓我有更大的壓力在，有時候反而會對回文卻步


SO....還是很抱歉....


給其他新人機會吧  :Wink:

----------


## 歐卡斯‧SE

阿..現在才看到這篇...(想說貼圖原創區的版主怎麼換獸了...  :狐狸冷汗:  "

Raccon桑加油阿~希望趕快忙完...^^"

倒是我最近也該增加一點電腦版的文章量了....不然當板主當的很心虛...orz
最近增加的文章都是畫圖居多... :狐狸冷汗:

----------


## SHIBA INU

來晚了!!

其實這陣子我也在忙(半個月沒更新了@@||)，加上這兩個月是換工作的潛伏時期，我也不知道新工作會有什麼影響
所以關於電影版，我需要再找一位版主，而且是我退居副版主
我想找一位"願意付出時間"的熱心人士，因為有幾篇主題必須抱持著可能會做白工的心理準備長久去做的
會這麼說是從很久以前就看過獸聊過相關問題，像是發的言沒人回、發的言只要點閱率不錯就很滿足、發的言就算只有自己看到也爽的
因為電影版有幾個主題是屬於版主編輯公告卻不開放發言的，所以最多只能靠"點閱率"來自我滿足
我會做那幾個只是我自己"希望有一個系統讓我方便查詢"，像是已經弄三個月的"即將上映與上映電影"，還有現在還在交流室草稿的電影資料庫等等
所以是希望能有這點"共識"的獸加入經營
而且考慮到我"退出可能"，所以想要找一位"正版主"也是希望在這段時間把重要工作交接過去，不然到時候臨時退出，這幾個主題怕生手會瘋掉
不知道誰有其他建議?
PS~因為預告片是粽子主要負責，所以我也考慮停掉這項服務，除非新任版主也是預告搜尋強手囧

----------


## 狼王白牙

辛苦了  您可以在貴版面公告, 寫上您想要徵求的版主必須條件
同時, 我也會在公佈欄公佈擴大招募版友加入版主的行列
可能會有版友有興趣成為版主, 或者將來他有自己的想法也是可以讓他接任

這邊也可以先說說最壞的情況打算, 由於該版當時創立的時候,
可能沒有想到論壇居然會變成這種方向與規模, 因此不妨重新考慮看板的定位或必要性.
最壞的情況打算, 是沒有適任版主或找不到後續接任者;
以活動企劃部為例, 因為原發起者都已經不在了, 且我自己也不懂辦活動
將會考慮裁徹版面, 與其他版面合併  當然書影評版最壞的情況也不過如此

----------


## SHIBA INU

那我這幾天就公告徵求新版主了

----------


## SHIBA INU

沒人自願.....我快掛了= =||
我需要正版主啊!!!!!!
總版主心裡有合適人選嗎?
沒有的話大概就是最壞的打算了....

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 沒人自願.....我快掛了= =||
> 我需要正版主啊!!!!!!
> 總版主心裡有合適人選嗎?
> 沒有的話大概就是最壞的打算了....


如果找不到版主接任, 而百香果又因為時間而無法負擔版主, 我打算做以下規劃:

把跟獸人及動物相關的主題轉移給毛毛頻道. 
電玩動漫畫閒聊版也是一樣,獸人及動物相關的主題轉移給毛毛頻道

然後跟電玩動漫畫閒聊版合併成為 *一般各類作品討論版*

版面說明: 一般性電影、電視、出版物、動畫、電玩等討論區

請大家踴躍提供意見一下可不可行

----------

